# 1926 CCM Cleveland



## nycet3 (Nov 27, 2017)

picked this up from a friend a few weeks back. All original enamel & nickel finishes are in pretty great shape considering. Wiped down the leading edge of front fender. The color leaps. Whole bike is mostly dirty. Very little rust.

Twenty-eight inch wheels, 19 inch frame. Perfect size for me.

All parts are original except for the tubes and one pedal.

I plan to break the whole bike down over the winter. Treat inside the frame/fork tubes. Clean, lube & tune everything. Will put some newer rubber on the wheels and make this one of my riders.


----------



## nycet3 (Nov 27, 2017)

Correction: not sure if tires are original. Will investigate further.


----------



## fattyre (Nov 27, 2017)

Some quality tire options are available for those rims.  Always a plus.


----------



## nycet3 (Mar 11, 2018)

Finally had a chance to work on the Cleveland. (My intention is to preserve and ride it.)

I broke the bike down. Washed the enamel parts with mild soap & water, then applied two coats of carnauba wax. The insides of the tubes were treated with RustCheck.

The nickel parts were cleaned and the rust removed. Then given a light hand polish.

All metal-on-metal surfaces get a film of grease before reassembly.

Here's where I'm at so far.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 11, 2018)

nycet3 said:


> Finally had a chance to work on the Cleveland. (My intention is to preserve and ride it.)
> 
> I broke the bike down. Washed the enamel parts with mild soap & water, then applied two coats of carnauba wax. The insides of the tubes were treated with RustCheck.
> 
> ...



Nice job so far! 
Keep us posted.


----------



## nycet3 (Mar 11, 2018)

Thanks. Will do.


----------



## nycet3 (Mar 18, 2018)

The seat had been resewn with copper wire. (I could feel that the pan was compromised.) I delaced the wire:



 

 

 

 



Not so good. Besides the nose having snapped off over time, there are rivulets of cracks/disintegration spreading out from beneath a very old goopy brazed repair job.
I'm thinking this pan is deceased. Will search for the correct replacement.

The top and bottom leathers are currently drinking up Pecard leather dressing. Already coming back to life, but am in no rush to work these skins.







 



Too bad about the seat pan. I want to use as many original parts as possible. So far, even the bearings and cages are fine.


----------



## nycet3 (Mar 18, 2018)

I have a post in the WANTED section. Troxel seat pan. The dimesions are noted there. If anyone has one for sale, I'd be grateful for a message. Thanks, Joe


----------



## nycet3 (Mar 27, 2018)

Started in on the rear wheel last night.
Broke it down & cleaned the New Hercules coaster brake. The grease was like wax that had harded.

I dabbed all of the threaded spoke ends with penetrating oil and let it sit. Tonight I was able the crack each spoke nipple free. They spin nicely now.

I started to clean the spokes. Need to finish.
i cleaned the hub body and gave it a tasteful hand polish.

I dry fit the hub back together. When I finish cleaning the spokes and fine clean the hub, I will repack the coaster brake with new grease, replace the worn sprocket and missing oil filler cap with OEM CCM nickel replacements, and reassemble.

Then I will true up the wheel and give the rim a few coats of carnauba wax.


----------



## nycet3 (Apr 7, 2018)

My goal is to keep this bike as original as possible. 
Handed over my snapped and disintegrated Troxel seat pan to my buddy Greg (gflyte). Regregtfully I do not know how to weld.

Greg cut away the diseased part of the pan. He generoualy donated a dono Troxel pan that has issues of its own. 

He'll use the tip and rear of my original pan, and the middle of the donor pan.

Once he's done, I'll remove the rust and refinish the pan to keep it sound for another 92 years. (Thanks, Greg)

Here's a rough mock up:


----------



## nycet3 (Apr 8, 2018)

Got to do a bit of  greasing and reassembly today. Loving this bike. The original finish is wicked.


----------



## nycet3 (Apr 10, 2018)

My friend Greg (gflyte here on the cabe) finished the "frankenpan" seat pan. Much to my delight he was able to keep most of the original seat pan.



 



After grinding and etch priming. I love it:


----------



## Kstone (Apr 10, 2018)

nycet3 said:


> My friend Greg (gflyte here on the cabe) finished the "frankenpan" seat pan. Much to my delight he was able to keep most of the original seat pan.
> 
> View attachment 786106 View attachment 786107
> 
> ...





You guys get the gold star award for tenacity. The fact that you saved that mangled thing and brought it back to life is commendable. I can't wait to see it all snazzed up with some new leather on it. Mmmmmmmm.


----------



## nycet3 (Apr 11, 2018)

Kstone said:


> You guys get the gold star award for tenacity. The fact that you saved that mangled thing and brought it back to life is commendable. I can't wait to see it all snazzed up with some new leather on it. Mmmmmmmm.
> 
> View attachment 786231




Thanks, but Greg (gflyte) did all of the work on the pan. 

As for keeping the bike as original as possible, well, it's made it thus far from 1926. Just seems wrong to change what can be kept.


----------



## nycet3 (Apr 22, 2018)

Definitely going to replace the pedal, but did some work on the wooden block phillips that was on the bike when I got it.

Still some nickel left. This pedal uses two different sized ball bearings.


----------

